# Paphiopedilum spicerianum - update



## Ricky (Oct 13, 2010)

Now all 3 buds are open ...

The leaves don´t look very nice, seems liek it was too hot in summer.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool. And in various stages of reflexing.


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicely bloomed. Looks like you need to just remove a few bottom leaves to me


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 13, 2010)

Nicely flowered though! And a great photo. :clap:


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Oct 13, 2010)

Makes me so excited! Spicy season is a good season


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice. Thanx for posting.


----------



## paphreek (Oct 14, 2010)

Nicely bloomed in spite of the heat


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 15, 2010)

3 lovely blooms nicely pictured!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 15, 2010)

WOW!!!!! :drool:


----------



## chrismende (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 19, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Diogo (Oct 22, 2010)

The flowers look really happy!! One of my favourites..


----------



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice, you grow them well.


----------

